# Gaming monitor under 13000 INR. Need expert/experience advice.



## iamrahul (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for a good VFM gaming monitor for my build to phase out my old one. Went ahead for the Dell S2240L but the local guys here in Kolkata said it went out of distribution and warranty issues are there too. Can't trust online dealers with monitors especially, maybe because it's too fragile. Price reference w.r.t online stores are appreciated though.

Hence, searching for a better alternative that can provide me a good color gamut of 82% or similar like Dell, looks good enough (like IPS monitors) and has a good response time (<=7ms). Looking forward to some expert advice and obviously inputs from experienced users are most welcome.

Thanks


----------

